# Georgia / South Carolina (2022) ?



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Kickoff at noon! Just stuffed myself with some homemade wings. Full now and ready to watch my Dawgs ring them stupid rooster’s necks! Carolina can be a tough place to play. Hope we‘re focused and ready for war!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Excited that I get to watch after all. 
GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!!

Fixing to start on my second can of smoked chicken Vienna sausages!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Let's GO DAWGS


----------



## hopper (Sep 17, 2022)

High Noon Go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

I hate 12 noon starts.  It seems like the Dawgs sometimes come out flat.  I think it was a noon game when USC beat Fromm and the Dawgs.  I would love to see UGA jump out early and pile it on.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Here we go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Spencer rattler sux


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

I didn't know Jalen Carter was hurt.  That's huge.  4th down. Good job Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Hold em Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I didn't know Jalen Carter was hurt.  That's huge.  4th down. Good job Dawgs


Again this week!!!!! I HATE HULU!!!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

All right now let's move the ball


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Alright let Go Offense!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Ugh


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Now we're moving


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Whoop!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Let go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Ladd just tossed that DB.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

DAWGS looking strong


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Need a TD this drive, don't settle for FG's.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

slow motion said:


> DAWGS looking strong



Balanced so far.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Wooooooooooooooo.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Good reverse fot td!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

7-0 Dawgs

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Bowers has got the jets.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Dawgs 

Stoopid HULU!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Brock and McConkey are awesome players! 
Love the way Monken is mixing it up!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!!!

WTG and way GATA!!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Brock and McConkey are awesome players!
> Love the way Monken is mixing it up!



I think the Dawgs were playing possum last week.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I think the Dawgs were playing possum last week.


I think Stetson was hanged over last week.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Ugh


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Dang it!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Intercepted!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Woooooooo hooooooooo! Daaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Starks!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Intercepted!


Whoop whoop!!!!!

Stupid Hulu!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Carolina caused my buttocks to tighten up they way they came flying down the field before that sweet interception. How sweet it is!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Now come on Mailman!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Offense!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Woooooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Daaaaaaawgs!


Better be true!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

TD! Bennett for Heisman.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Well at least he got the first down.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Whooooooo Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

He stepped out. No,prob. We’ll punch it in here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Okay, NOW TD Daaaaaawgs!

14-0 Good guys!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Dawgs!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Got it that time


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Charter seems be lagging behind today a bit.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


Bless your heart!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 17, 2022)

leave not juan stone upon another


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

When the Dawgs signed Starks, I thought this kid is a baller at a lower level school, How will he do in the SEC.  Well it seems like skill set has translated well.  He's reminding me of Eric Berry a lot at this point.  2 interceptions in 3 games so far, and could have had another.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bless your heart!


Man I don't know what the delay is but it's killing me 

The Espin app is right on the money, but I can't watch it and post!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Eat Big Dawgs! Eeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Good stop D


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Carp!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Fake punt.  Dang it.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Dang


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Dang it


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Dawgs cause another turnover.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Dawgs rattle rattler


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

14-0 Dawgs end of the 1st


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

WTG


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

What the heck! What are they doing in the end zone?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Good stop D!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Some Cakalacky junk!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Bennett went noodle arm on that one.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Alright now come on Offense


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Ladd got mugged.  PI for sure.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Dawgs gotta get the run game going.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Let go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Let’s go Dawgs…


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Dawgs score!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Get it to Darnell!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaaaaawgs!

21-0 Savages


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Bowers!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Oh, no! Hope Bennett is okay.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Daaaaaaaaaawgs!
> 
> 21-0 Savages



Game ain't over, but the Dawgs look good so far.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!! Let's get the ball back!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

DAWGS looking good. Carolina's got some talent on both sides of the ball though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Bennett was throwing up on the sideline!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Bowers is a beast!!! What a weapon to have.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Defense!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Stop em Dawgs


----------



## TomC (Sep 17, 2022)

I’d hate to have to go to games and listen to a chicken holler over the loudspeaker.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

USC is making it look easy here.  Dawgs have got to make a big play on defense.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Dawgs need to tackle better!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Got to wrap them up!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Let’s go D…. Get a stop right here


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

LOL Muschamp coaching and sweating his tail off!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

I am glad Will is working with our Defense, he is a fireball just like Kirby.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Ladd is gonna break a big run.  He has been one tackle away 3 times already.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Offense!!!!! Score more!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Edwards was still moving forward on 1st down. why did they blow the whistle?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Noodle armed it


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

That was a sloppy drive.  Weird play calls.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

Defense needs to stiffen up


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

Bennet sick then need to put one of the young ones in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

1st punt for the Dawgs today


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Not our best series for sure. Let's not let SC have any traction.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

That was a bit of a hold there.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2022)

Didn't ready any comments but THE DAWGS have an issue, it's called running the ball and its going to hurt them at some point and time


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Ingram-Dawkins looked good in the spring, glad to see him playing to his potential.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Good stop!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Good stop D


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Offense score a TD this drive!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

GO DAGWS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

I wouldn't mind if the Dawgs used the rest of the half to score a TD.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

greendawg said:


> When the Dawgs signed Starks, I thought this kid is a baller at a lower level school, How will he do in the SEC.  Well it seems like skill set has translated well.  He's reminding me of Eric Berry a lot at this point.  2 interceptions in 3 games so far, and could have had another.


I thought he would have been a WR, he played QB also in High School! 
He was listed as a Athlete, glad he chose defense!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Blaylock with a 19 yard catch!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

It would be great if Blaylock could get back to full speed.  He deserves it .


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Man, Bowers is really special!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Really clicking now


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Blaylock with a 19 yard catch!


Glad to see him back!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Did you see Ladd duck that tackle?  Hhaha


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Bennett made me nervous on that one


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Dawgs have to settle for 3 just before the half

24-0 Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

3 works


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

And we get the ball to start the 2nd half, unless Carolina does something tricky and gets the ball


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Dawgs get the ball to start the 2nd half, so holding USC would be huge here.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

The Dawgs better be glad they got a weak schedule￼￼


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

slow motion said:


> 3 works



Yep, sooner of later the Dawgs will need a kick to win one and Pod needs the good feelings.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> The Dawgs better be glad they got a weak schedule￼￼


And you better be glad you ain’t sitting next to me right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Defense needs to score a TD


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Spencer rattler sux


He sure does!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

24-0 All Dawgs to end the 1st half

Dawgs looking good, but the run game hasn’t been anything special. Defense has been stout.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 24-0 All Dawgs to end the 1st half
> 
> Dawgs looking good, but the run game hasn’t been anything special. Defense has been stout.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


And HuLu still stinks!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> The Dawgs better be glad they got a weak schedule￼￼


IKR , they even play Auburn ?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2022)

I didn't bother to read all 8 pages to see if someone else has mentioned it...... but is it just me or is the sound on this game horrible? All we can hear here is the background noise and the commentators mumbling. So aggravating.....


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Unicoidawg said:


> I didn't bother to read all 8 pages to see if someone else has mentioned it...... but is it just me or is the sound on this game horrible? All we can hear here is the background noise and the commentators mumbling. So aggravating.....


Put your head in a 5 gallon bucket and stick a game rooster in there  with you and that’s about what it sounds like


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Unicoidawg said:


> I didn't bother to read all 8 pages to see if someone else has mentioned it...... but is it just me or is the sound on this game horrible? All we can hear here is the background noise and the commentators mumbling. So aggravating.....


Listening to the radio here. Sean McDonough is annoying anyway. Talks way too much.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Just getting in here. Glad to see Bowers getting more involved.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Put your head in a 5 gallon bucket and stick a game rooster in there  with you and that’s about what it sounds like



It's so frustrating........ ughhh..


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Unicoidawg said:


> I didn't bother to read all 8 pages to see if someone else has mentioned it...... but is it just me or is the sound on this game horrible? All we can hear here is the background noise and the commentators mumbling. So aggravating.....


Sounds just fine on Hulu,  if it wasn't for the extra long delay in HuLu it would be ok.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

We looked pretty good I'm the first half. Hoping the second half is the same or better.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Carolina fans are steadily leaving the stadium.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Listening to the radio here. Sean McDonough is annoying anyway. Talks way too much.


Last week when blackledge refused the pizza he offered him live on camera


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Not the best way to start the half


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Lord Molly McGrath


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Bowers!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Brock is da man


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Lord Molly McGrath


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Woooooooooo


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Bowers TD!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Pretty solid hit bowers ran through just then


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Lord Molly McGrath


She’s hootttt!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

He is special!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Bowers is the best player in the country! No doubt! What a catch and run!

31-0 Dawgs plucking these roosters in glorious fashion!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Bowers is a bad man......... gonna be a rich bad man here in a year or so.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> She’s hootttt!!


HAWT too!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Lord Molly McGrath


Every time my dad sees her he says she’s a pretty girl. Ain’t nothing wrong with pops’ 87 year old eyes!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Somebody's missing. Where's @elfiii  ?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Somebody's missing. Where's @elfiii  ?


He's probably in a tree stand listening to the game!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Defense put the heat on Souf Cakalaky


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

This young D of ours is flying around pretty good.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Ladd saved the Dawgs there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Yikes Glad McConkey was there or they would’ve got a fumble


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Time to see what beck can do.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Run Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Offensive line is not doing too well today.  Bennett's legs have saved about 4 sacks, where Beck would probably have been tackled.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Wooooooo hoooooo! Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Daaaaawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Woooooooo


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Go you dominating Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Bennett and Bowers for Heisman!

38-0  Bulldogs

GO DAWGS1

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Now it's Beck time.  The running game is going and play action will keep the defense off Beck long enough for him to use that rocket arm.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Bennett juking & jiving


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Pepper Ann says go dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

I wonder if Gilbert is banged up still?  It seems like he could help the Dawgs down the stretch, but he needs reps now in the blowouts.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

#73 be a good one next year ?


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Don’t care what anyone says about him, but Stet is difference maker. He plays with confidence and grit. Glad he’s on this team and came back another year. Go DAWGS!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Pepper Ann says go dawgsView attachment 1177172


Nice looking pup. Smart too


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Interception!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Woooooo


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Spencer rattler sux


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Good thing that other ref saw it


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Woooooooooo


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Delp with his first.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

TD Delp!!  Man alive Beck makes those throws look easy.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Your first is always special. ??


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

500-0 DAAAAAAAAWGS!

Okay, it’s really 45-0 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Carson Beck & Oscar Delp!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Looks like everyone went home lol


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Delp from right close to my house. Played at West Forsyth.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 17, 2022)

Go second string D!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

I want a shutout


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Keep the shutout, hunker down Dawgs!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Stuffing em.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Way to go D. Keeping the shutout going


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on Dawgs let's score some more!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Beck with the wheels.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Good run by Beck!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

I can hear that stupid rooster now.

I say, I say, I say, I could sho use some weed and liquor right bout now!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Clearly I missed the fat lady. Cause she musta sang her song in the first half


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I can hear that stupid rooster now.
> 
> I say, I say, I say, I could sho use some weed and liquor right bout now!
> 
> View attachment 1177180


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Punish them chickens, Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2022)

Dang it..hate I couldn't watch this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Punish them chickens, Dawgs!!!!!!


Oh, they done rung their necks, plucked them, and quartered them suckers up! They just putting some seasoning on them now.


----------



## TomC (Sep 17, 2022)

Getting brutal over on the Gamecocks forums!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh, they done rung their necks, plucked them, and quartered them suckers up! They just putting some seasoning on them now.


Yep and the game ain't over yet!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

It’s gotten so bad for Carolina, refs gonna start throwing white flags!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> It’s gotten so bad for Carolina, refs gonna start throwing white flags!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

I wanna see beck and company score again and then get Vandagriff in the rest of the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Have no mercy!

FINISH THEM!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

What’s that homo rooster crowing for! He can’t see the scoreboard?


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh, they done rung their necks, plucked them, and quartered them suckers up! They just putting some seasoning on them now.


Going to be pull the bone out tender.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Woooooooooo


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Beautiful throw if he could catch


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

48-0 Savages! 

I’m enjoying this slaughter! Hate them games that stress me out! We had these suckers put away quick! Wooooo hooooooo!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 17, 2022)

I think Kirby is going to get some more folks fired before this year is up, what do y’all think?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2022)

Let’s shut em out!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Beautiful game so far!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2022)

Okay the rookie running backs are better than the starters from what I'm seeing, the Robsion rb looks good for sure


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Bennett taking pics with chics! What in the world!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

nickel back said:


> Okay the rookie running backs are better than the starters from what I'm seeing, the Robsion rb looks good for sure


He’s good and a beast in the weight room.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 17, 2022)

I’m glad some other players are getting playing time. This will serve us well down the road. on the other hand I want the shut out…


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

They are going to score.  Kirby needs to call a timeout and re-group.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Need to hold them here!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Int!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Interception!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

sc had to put their backups in to have a chance to score ?


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Heck yea that will work!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Good job D


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Woo hoo.    Pick baby. Hold ‘em to 0.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2022)

Yessir!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> sc had to put their backups in to have a chance to score ?


Still didn't work.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Now let’s go score again and get the score over 50. Have no mercy!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2022)

Put 12 in!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2022)

Well that didn’t look good


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

I would have been happy to get a couple of first downs and run the clock out.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Come on D…


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

25 seems to be the best back USC has.  Finish them Dawgs.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Why so many dual last names?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 17, 2022)

They missed a false start on that TD.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 17, 2022)

Well that sucked. He was wide open back pedaling in the end zone…


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Dang! TD Roosters

48-7 Kirby’s Savages

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Hate it but good for them.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2022)

Dawgs thuggin when SC scores


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Dang it!!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 17, 2022)

I think as a fan of the dawgs I’m being selfish asking for a shutout. ? I mean they did put a plucking on them today.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Hate it but good for them.


Nope. Not good for them. Shutout would be what’s called for.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Final 48-7

Way to go, Dawgs!

Dawgs 3-0 and still running the show!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Still got the rotary cutter attached to my little tractor from deer camp so I'm gonna go mow some. 
Good game DAWGS.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Still got the rotary cutter attached to my little tractor from deer camp so I'm gonna go mow some.
> Good game DAWGS.


Nice and comfy out there today! Good day for some woods work!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 17, 2022)

Winner winner chicken dinner!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

Chicken pot pie courtesy of the Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Tentwing (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2022)

Dawgs looked very good today.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs looked very good today.



And I missed the whole game.


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Kickoff at noon! Just stuffed myself with some homemade wings. Full now and ready to watch my Dawgs ring them stupid rooster’s necks! Carolina can be a tough place to play. Hope we‘re focused and ready for war!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



It was hot there. Ended the day with Shealy’s BBQ.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Howard Roark said:


> It was hot there. Ended the day with Shealy’s BBQ.
> 
> View attachment 1177219View attachment 1177220View attachment 1177221


Yes, sir! Good looking food! I know y’all had a great time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAGWS!


I just read back and saw this.  I get a little too excited sometimes!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2022)

Bennett throwing touchdowns and throwing up on dat field.  I don't think there was a clean jersey left on the DAWGS sidelines.  When Cash came in the announcers couldn't even find him on the depth field and dat boy stiff armed a chiken' all the way up to the stands.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2022)

I’ve been watching Beamers press conferences since last year. He’s a great guy but I’m starting to think he may be in over his head. The fans were gone in the 2nd quarter pretty much. That tells me they may have thought they had some sort of chance, or would be kind of competitive. Neither happened. You could see the worry in his eyes on the sidelines. I think he may have thought he could play with one on ones. Kirby could’ve left the ones in and scored 100. I think the hype around his hire may be his demise. I think if they’d give him time he could make them competitive. What I found funny was he opened with saying he wasn’t going to talk about the injuries that kept players out then two breaths later he was talking about it. All 5 of the starters he had out wouldn’t have made a difference in any way. One of the reporters ask him if he’s lost the locker room? He didn’t like that question. But if they’re already asking those type questions he won’t be there long. We shall see


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 18, 2022)

Our O hasn’t been able to play a full game yet, but from what I can tell Coach Monken so far has done a tremendous job calling plays that have a high chance to succeed, we literally could a scored 70 vs Oregon and UsCe.


----------

